# Hyway pop up piston want to do gasket delete



## Macky249

I have a husqy 365sp and have bought a 52mm hyway pop up piston if I can shouldbi do a gasket delete or no


----------



## Maintenance supervisor

It depends on the squish you measure without the gasket in place. I usually shoot for .020


----------



## Macky249

Ok the answer I was looking for even though it's a pop up piston still shoot for .020 of an inch great and also I like your handle maintenence supervisor iam also a maintenence supervisor I fix a quarter million dollar industrial washing machines and diesel engines their cake to me but 2 stroke engines not so much I understand how they work but not modifying them. 4 stroke v6 or v8 engines I can build you an engine that will make you almost **** your pants my lack of knowledge on 2 stroke is why I became a memver


----------

